# Worming : Monitor your parasite level $5 a sample/fecal ID pictures



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Monitor your livestock parasite levels for just $5.00 per sample. Go to www.midamericaagresearch.net to download forms and to obtain collecting and shipping instructions. This lab service is available for a variety of species including cattle, goats, sheep, equine, poultry, swine, alpacas, etc.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Monitor your parasite level $5 a sample*

http://www.midamericaagresearch.net/documents/Strategic Deworming for Small Ruminants.pdf

Overview and fecal egg floatation photos.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Monitor your parasite level $5 a sample/fecal ID pictures*

http://tvmdl.tamu.edu/testing.php?dept=P


----------

